# Motor Insurance with new driving license for an affordable price - is it possible?



## Tiberium (27 Nov 2007)

Seems to be not so easy to get a motor insurance for her with new driving license for an affordable price. Most of the insurance companies doesn't give a quote for less then 2 years experience.

Or should I have 2 policies for the 2 cars and try to include her into my policy? 
(but in case of accident I would loose my bonus I guess)

Person 1: Female, 27 years old, new driving license
Person 2: Male, 30 years old, 4 years no claim bonus
 Car for her: Opel, 1 litre engine, year 2000
Car for me: Opel, 1.2 litre engine, year 2005

If possible we would like to have separated policies.
Any advice or idea how to approach would be greatly welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GA001 (27 Nov 2007)

Tiberium said:


> Seems to be not so easy to get a motor insurance for her with new driving license for an affordable price. Most of the insurance companies doesn't give a quote for less then 2 years experience.
> 
> Or should I have 2 policies for the 2 cars and try to include her into my policy?
> (but in case of accident I would loose my bonus I guess)
> ...


 
Did you try any brokerages?


----------



## z109 (27 Nov 2007)

*Re: Motor Insurance with new driving license for an affordable price - is it possible*



Tiberium said:


> Seems to be not so easy to get a motor insurance for her with new driving license for an affordable price. Most of the insurance companies doesn't give a quote for less then 2 years experience.
> 
> Or should I have 2 policies for the 2 cars and try to include her into my policy?
> (but in case of accident I would loose my bonus I guess)
> ...


Was she a named driver on your policy while she was learning? Quinn offer a discount for named driver experience (they did two years ago after I had just passed), others probably do aswell.

I've found insure.ie to be good, but check lots of the online brokers out.

There's also the wimmin's insurance femdom from ladystar, or something it's called?


----------



## Murt10 (27 Nov 2007)

I just got a quote for just over E500 for Mrs Murt for a 1Lr car with Eagle Star on a 1st provisional licence.

By naming me >40, full (cowboy) licence, full no claims bonus and my own policy with another company, the price was much lower than if she got the quote on her own. 

Cheaper to name an extra driver on the car, doesn't make sense to me, but there you go.

Other quotes ranged from E850 to E1,050 for the same cover.


Murt


----------



## Tiberium (28 Nov 2007)

*Re: Motor Insurance with new driving license for an affordable price - is it possible*

Ladystar was a good idea...got a quote EUR 447 for her.
(by the way EagleStar is behind Ladystar)

I consider this affordable: it's about 37 EUR/month.
I'm also paying around 30/month with 4 years no claim bonus so seems to be Ladystar is really for girls with less driving experience 

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (28 Nov 2007)

One problem with ladystar (last time I checked, which was a loooong time ago) was that you couldn't have a man as a named driver on the car, may be a problem if you ever need to switch cars (if the situation is still the same).


----------



## brodiebabe (28 Nov 2007)

Murt10 said:


> Cheaper to name an extra driver on the car, doesn't make sense to me, but there you go.
> 
> 
> Murt


 
It's cheaper because they reckon that the named driver will also be driving the car at some times - thereby lowering the risk of an accident.


----------



## sara:) (5 Dec 2007)

You should try bestquote.ie. We tried them & made a great saving, similar circumstances as you.


----------



## hansjam (12 Dec 2007)

If your shopping around through brokers then insure.ie might be worth a try, i got sent this email last night along with other offers they have. my car insurance is through  them + they seem good to deal with. i dont no whether there discount applies in your circumstance but has to be worth try.

​*DECEMBER INSURE.IE SPECIAL OFFERS*​


*Car Insurance - Up to 30% Discount Still Available 
*

On the 6th of September we announced we were cutting our car insurance prices by as much as 30% in certain categories. Due to the phenomenal take up and success of the reduced rates we are pleased to advise that our panel of insurers are to continue with these amazing low rates. *To avail of the discount you must phone us*. Feel free to get a quote on our website and then phone us for the additional discount on 1850 43 43 43.


----------



## cleatus (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: Motor Insurance with new driving license for an affordable price - is it possible*

i would try www.easyquote.ie also as they are special website for over 25s.


----------

